# **ENDED** Lego Guessing Game (contest) Congratulations Sprung!



## ripjack13 (May 21, 2017)

Ok, my grandson made this and wanted me to put it on WB and have everyone guess what it is. I'll let it run till friday night.
It has to do with wood working. I'll give out one hint a day also.
Jameson, my grandson, will pick the winner.
Winner gets a surprise prize picked by Jameson also....(he loves wood too)
And thats it....

ok...go...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DKMD (May 21, 2017)

Looks like a guy in a T Rex costume

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Nature Man (May 21, 2017)

Pathway down to Grandpa's wood storage. Chuck

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## woodman6415 (May 21, 2017)

Lego fidget spinner

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## CWS (May 21, 2017)

Rocket launcher

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fsyxxx (May 21, 2017)

Drill press

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1 (May 21, 2017)

The pile of flat rate boxes in Grandpa's shop!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Tony (May 21, 2017)

A bandsaw with a piece of wood being ripped. Tony

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Ray D (May 21, 2017)

A board going through your surface planer.

Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1


----------



## ripjack13 (May 21, 2017)




----------



## Ray D (May 21, 2017)

Or maybe a chainsaw cutting down a tree. Legos are great. I spent last Sunday on the floor with my two Grandsons...playing with Legos.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## EricJS (May 21, 2017)

My three youngest boys love their legos. If I showed them the pictures, I'm sure they would tell me what it is without skipping a beat.

Mortiser?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink (May 21, 2017)

Castle Anthrax?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Blueglass (May 21, 2017)

A router.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## steve bellinger (May 21, 2017)

Pa pa working in the shop.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## steve bellinger (May 21, 2017)

Stupid phone

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## justallan (May 21, 2017)

I'm going along the same way of thinking as @CWS, Cape Canaveral space shuttle launch.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (May 21, 2017)

ripjack13 said:


> It has to do with wood working.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DKMD (May 21, 2017)

Maybe a pallet jack full of turning blanks?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## vegas urban lumber (May 21, 2017)

Peckerw%d

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Spinartist (May 21, 2017)

Was going to say a castle with opening drawbridge but I'll go with a bandsaw.

I won!!! Yes fer me!!!
Tell Jameson I want that piece of Camphor burl back. I'm sure it's still in the box so easy to ship!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ripjack13 (May 22, 2017)

Todays hint.....
It makes small things.


----------



## Tclem (May 22, 2017)

Paxton said. "It's blocks dad" duhhhh. He wants his prize

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tclem (May 22, 2017)

Me? I make small things. Hairsticks.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13 (May 22, 2017)

Tclem said:


> Paxton said. "It's blocks dad" duhhhh. He wants his prize



Jameson said no way hosea....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## rocky1 (May 22, 2017)

Put a bug under that stack of flat rate boxes and he'd get really small!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ray D (May 23, 2017)

Scroll saw

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (May 23, 2017)

getting close on the guesses....well, some of you....


----------



## kweinert (May 23, 2017)

Drill Press

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fsyxxx (May 23, 2017)

A shrink ray

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Tclem (May 23, 2017)

Dremel tool

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ray D (May 23, 2017)

Could be some kind of a lathe cutting tool......a pretty fancy one. Lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1 (May 23, 2017)

Grandpa using the bandsaw in the T-Rex costume!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13 (May 23, 2017)

Today's hint...
The orange handle looking thing is a conveyor belt to load the wood into it....


----------



## rocky1 (May 23, 2017)

Grandma using the bandsaw in the T-Rex costume???

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## rocky1 (May 23, 2017)

The explosion in @Tclem 's shop when he stuck the end grain cutting board in the planer!!!

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13 (May 23, 2017)

It's not a t-rex . But memere said it does look like one...lol


----------



## Ray D (May 23, 2017)

A wood chipper. Lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tclem (May 23, 2017)

Radial arm saw

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tclem (May 23, 2017)

Dang it. We need another hint


----------



## Blueglass (May 23, 2017)

planer.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tclem (May 23, 2017)

Jointer

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tclem (May 23, 2017)

Knowing anybody related to Marc. It's probably a rock band or a Star Wars toy

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc (May 23, 2017)

I'm wondering if Les is right with Planer. or a drum sander...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rocky1 (May 23, 2017)

Tclem said:


> Knowing anybody related to Marc. It's probably a rock band or a Star Wars toy



No... he said it dealt with woodworking, and the orange ironing board off the side was a conveyor belt.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Tclem (May 23, 2017)

A chisel makes small things

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tclem (May 23, 2017)

rocky1 said:


> No... he said it dealt with woodworking, and the orange ironing board off the side was a conveyor belt.


Then it's a baby drum sander for small boards

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13 (May 23, 2017)

Tclem said:


> Dang it. We need another hint



Ask paxton.....


----------



## ripjack13 (May 23, 2017)

rocky1 said:


> No... he said it dealt with woodworking, and the orange ironing board off the side was a conveyor belt.



It "Makes" things...


----------



## rocky1 (May 24, 2017)

OH... well hell that could be the burger-bot at McD's making Big Macs if that's the case!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc (May 24, 2017)

ripjack13 said:


> It "Makes" things...



Sawmill. Logs go in, boards come out.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tclem (May 24, 2017)

That's the same hint

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vegas urban lumber (May 24, 2017)

it's definitely a board stretcher

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (May 24, 2017)

Tclem said:


> That's the same hint



That's cuz some of you guys keep guessing about non woodworking things....


----------



## ripjack13 (May 24, 2017)

new hint coming tonight...


----------



## ripjack13 (May 24, 2017)

Schroedc said:


> Logs go in, ???? come out.



Colin is on track with that part...


----------



## ripjack13 (May 24, 2017)

Ray D said:


> Could be some kind of a lathe cutting tool......a pretty fancy one. Lol



and ray is on track as well...


----------



## Tony (May 24, 2017)

A gang rip saw?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Sprung (May 24, 2017)

Based on Marc's last couple posts, an automated lathe? Put logs in and finished items (bowls, pens, whatever) come out the other side?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tclem (May 24, 2017)

Wood chipper

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## gman2431 (May 24, 2017)

Tclem said:


> Wood chipper



Wood splitter


----------



## Ray D (May 24, 2017)

Veneer cutting machine/lathe


----------



## Nature Man (May 24, 2017)

CNC Machine. Chuck


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (May 24, 2017)

That is a multi-colored, high tower, conveying system used in the processing of wood to generate multi dimensional blocks designed to drive old farts nuts trying to figure out what young minds are thinking!!! The last part with the young minds means we will never truly understand as we and all grown generations before have been faced with causing us to scratch our heads and ask why didn't we think of that!! 


Ednory

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## rocky1 (May 24, 2017)

Not to mention the poor little feller has Marc's genes! And, we done seen the T-Rex video!!


----------



## Tclem (May 24, 2017)

It's probably one of Marc's toys and this is all just a gimmic

Reactions: Funny 2 | Informative 1


----------



## rocky1 (May 24, 2017)

Yeah... He's just blaming this on Jameson. Got lost in the Irish peat bog the other night, playing with the grandchild's toys and now has us all on a wild goose chase trying to figure out what this imaginary "makes things" machine he created is!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (May 24, 2017)

Sprung said:


> Based on Marc's last couple posts, an automated lathe? Put logs in and finished items (bowls, pens, whatever) come out the other side?


Dag nabbit. I knew I said too much. Oh well....
Matt guessed it.






Friday, Jameson will pick out the surprise prize for Matt.
Congratulations Matt!!!

Reactions: Way Cool 3


----------



## Tclem (May 24, 2017)

I understand what Jameson is saying but what in the world is that dang yankee rambling about

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Tclem (May 24, 2017)

And I want a recount. I think this was rigged. There was a hanging lego and that cause me to guess wrong

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ripjack13 (May 24, 2017)

Tclem said:


> I understand what Jameson is saying but what in the world is that dang yanking rambling about


Yanking? Lol


----------



## Tclem (May 24, 2017)

ripjack13 said:


> Yanking? Lol


i fixed it you silly talking Jedi


----------



## ripjack13 (May 24, 2017)

Tclem said:


> i fixed it you silly talking Jedi


Whatever...you scruffy looking nerf herder....


----------



## Tclem (May 24, 2017)

ripjack13 said:


> Whatever...you scruffy looking nerf herder....


That's it. I quit. Taking my ball

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (May 24, 2017)




----------



## Sprung (May 24, 2017)

Woohoo! Thank you Marc and Jameson!


----------



## Tclem (May 24, 2017)

Sprung said:


> Woohoo! Thank you Marc and Jameson!


Cheater cheater cheater cheater cheater cheater cheater cheater cheater cheater

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (May 24, 2017)

Tclem said:


> Cheater cheater cheater cheater cheater cheater cheater cheater cheater cheater



I thought you took your ball and went home....


----------



## Tclem (May 24, 2017)

ripjack13 said:


> I thought you took your ball and went home....


I came back. Wife was still awake and fussing so I figured y'all were a little easier to deal with

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13 (May 26, 2017)

Ok. Jameson and I totally forgot to pick out the prize. We'll do it in the am tomorrow...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (May 27, 2017)

@Sprung

Reactions: Funny 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Sprung (May 27, 2017)

Thanks Jameson and Marc!

Marc, if you need that Redwood stabilized so you can make Jameson a pen from it, slice a blank off of it and send it along, if you haven't shipped yet. I'll be happy to stabilize it and send it back - my treat for Jameson.

Reactions: Like 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## Sprung (Jun 15, 2017)

@ripjack13 - Rescued the box from the post office the other day, but finally got a chance to open it this morning. Thank you to you and Jameson for the goodies!

I'll be giving that coke/coal a try as soon as I get caught up on a backlog of stabilizing work.


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 15, 2017)

right on....no rush.....

Reactions: Like 1


----------

